# Prepotente, tout-puissant



## Domtom

_-_
¿Cómo traducir la palabra *prepotente*? En el Gran Larousse (ed. 1998) parece muy claro: *tout-puissant*. A lo mejor es correctísimo, pero he preferido (me dan una cierta libertad al traducir) poner *“qui fait étalage de son pouvoir”* porque con *“tout-puissant”* parece que hables de alguien *“muy poderoso”*, como el mismo diccionario reconoce, entre paréntesis. Vamos, que parece que hables de Dios, al menos en la mentalidad de un hispanohablante.



CONTEXTO​ 

_Nos parece un diario prepotente, totalmente nudofóbico_ (1) _, que hace tiempo que echa leña al fuego, en un intento de intervenir en el acontecimiento político, como hacía un magnate de la prensa de los EEUU hasta que finalmente consiguió una supuesta liberación de Cuba._

_Il nous paraît un journal qui fait étalage de son pouvoir ; totalement nudephobique ; il y a longtemps qu’il jette de l’huile sur le feu, tout en essayant d’intervenir dans le jeu politique, à la manière d’un magnat de la presse des EEUU, qui, finalement, a réussi une supposée libération de Cuba. _

(1) Neologismo, que no se halla aún en los diccionarios ; significa « que tiene fobia a la desnudez », o sea, que en la práctica se muestra muy intolerante con quien no quiere ir / estar vestido, de modo análogo a “xenófobo” o fóbico que manifiesta repugnancia hacia los extranjeros.



Muchas gracias
-


----------



## totor

Es extraña la definición que dan esos diccionarios de *prepotente*. Sin embargo, la rae, en su segunda acepción, da la que para mí es la correcta, o en todo caso la más usada:

1. adj. Más poderoso que otros, o muy poderoso. U. t. c. s.
2. adj. *Que abusa de su poder o hace alarde de él.* U. t. c. s.

Ésa es para mí la definición de *prepotente*. Es más, la primera ni siquiera la conocía.

Y además es la que tiene que ver con la frase que has puesto, Domtom


----------



## rocamadour

Hola Domtom! 

Yo creo que el francés *tout-puissant* corresponda al español "todopoderoso" (puede ser que me equivoque, ya que no soy nativa...).
En cambio *prepotente* - de acuerdo con lo que dice totor -lo traduciría con "tyrannique", "autoritaire", o también "arrogant" (o algo por el estilo).


----------



## totor

rocamadour said:


> En cambio *prepotente* - de acuerdo con lo que dice totor -lo traduciría con "tyrannique", "autoritaire", o también "arrogant" (o algo por el estilo).



Sí, Rocamadour, es exactamente eso. Yo me quedé "colgado" (como se dice por aquí) con esa definición de *prepotente*, y no me di cuenta que lo que Domtom pedía era una traducción.

Las que tú diste son perfectas, sobre todo *autoritaire* y *arrogant*.


----------



## Domtom

-
Hola Rocamadour y Totor,

Si “arrogante” es sinónimo de “prepotente”, entonces “prepotente” podría traducirse por “arrogant” . Ahora bien, para mí “prepotente” y “arrogante” no son exactamente iguales. En mi parecer, “prepotente” es alguien que se hace el “chulo” digamos teniendo “motivos” para ello, es decir, un “policía prepotente”, se pone chulo contigo porque tiene “motivos” para ello: él representa a la Ley, hecho éste incuestionable. Lo que ya es más discutible, es si ello le da derecho a ciertas actitudes y comportamientos con los ciudadanos que trata. O un periódico de larga tirada, que también puede ser prepotente, pues se aprovecha de su poder fáctico para escribir lo que le dé la gana, aunque sea mentira o tergiversado. Pero en cambio el arrogante no basa en nada su chulería, se cree algo cuando de hecho está vacío por dentro, como los globos, que no son lo que parecen pues sólo tienen aire.
-

-
Continúo con mi respuesta.

En cambio, prepotente = autoritario sí que parece más lógico ; por consiguiente, igual podríamos traducir, si se trata de hacerlo en una palabra, con "autoritaire", pero como ya dije, tengo un poco de libertad al traducir, al interpretar, con lo que puedo traducir con más de una palabra. En este caso, ¿os parece bien lo de "qui fait étalage de son pouvoir"?
-


----------



## rocamadour

Domtom said:


> -
> Continúo con mi respuesta.
> 
> En cambio, prepotente = autoritario sí que parece más lógico ; por consiguiente, igual podríamos traducir, si se trata de hacerlo en una palabra, con "autoritaire", pero como ya dije, tengo un poco de libertad al traducir, al interpretar, con lo que puedo traducir con más de una palabra. En este caso, ¿os parece bien lo de "qui fait étalage de son pouvoir"?
> -


Desafortunadamente no conozco el francés lo suficiente  como para decirte si esta solución está bien. Yo creo que es muy "explicativa", en el sentido que deja muy claro a quien está leyendo el sentido (y creo que eso es lo más importante). Pero me gustaría encontrar (si existe) una palabra, un termino bien definido que corresponda exactamente a la explicación de "prepotente" que has dado antes... 
Seguiré pensándolo, pero quizás totor pueda ayudarte mejor que yo.

(hola totor! )


----------



## Domtom

-


rocamadour said:


> Yo creo que es muy "explicativa", en el sentido que deja muy claro a quien está leyendo el sentido (y creo que eso es lo más importante). Pero me gustaría encontrar (si existe) una palabra, un termino bien definido que corresponda exactamente a la explicación de "prepotente" que has dado antes...
> Seguiré pensándolo, pero quizás totor pueda ayudarte mejor que yo.


 
Bueno, se trata de algo que ya traduje hace algo de tiempo, y como bien dices lo importante era transmitir el mensaje más que hacer una traducción idiomáticamente fiel, de ahí la libertad que se me confió, pues vieron cómo me versé previamente en la idea del autor. Pero me pasa lo mismo que a tí: me pica la curiosidad por saber si hay una sola palabra que no sea sinónimo de "dios" (todopoderoso), de ahí que haya abierto este hilo.
-


----------



## rocamadour

Domtom said:


> -
> 
> 
> Bueno, se trata de algo que ya traduje hace algo de tiempo, y como bien dices lo importante era transmitir el mensaje más que hacer una traducción idiomáticamente fiel, de ahí la libertad que se me confió, pues vieron cómo me versé previamente en la idea del autor. Pero me pasa lo mismo que a tí: me pica la curiosidad por saber si hay una sola palabra que no sea sinónimo de "dios" (todopoderoso), de ahí que haya abierto este hilo.
> -


Seguimos pensándolo... A ver si a algún forero sale con una buena solución .

Ciao Domtom!


----------



## Domtom

-


rocamadour said:


> Seguimos pensándolo... A ver si a algún forero sale con una buena solución .


 
Gracias, Rocamadour. De todas formas puede que tu palabra "autoritario" esté bien, en todo caso se aproxima, en mi opinión.
-


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Je ne trouve pour l'instant que des tournures verbales:

-qui s'insurge en maître absolu
- qui veut tout régenter

Mais il doit y avoir des adjectifs, on finira bien par en trouver un qui convienne...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Domtom

-
Remerciements (par ordre alphabétique) : Gévy, Rocamadour, Totor.
-


----------



## josepbadalona

te propongo "omnipotent" aunque sé que no es exactamente el sentido; yo también hace tiempo que busco la palabra, y ésta es la que "menos me desagrada" ...


----------



## Domtom

-


josepbadalona said:


> te propongo "omnipotent" aunque sé que no es exactamente el sentido; yo también hace tiempo que busco la palabra, y ésta es la que "menos me desagrada" ...


 
Si tú, siendo francesa y haciendo tiempo que buscas como yo esa palabra, propones *omnipotent *, es que puede que sea lo mejor (pese a que quizá no sea igual al 100 %). Pero yo una de las cosas que insinuaba o decía, es que, pese a ello, una palabra como *tout-puissant* u *omnipotent* me parece a mí (subjetivamente, cierto), como inadecuada aunque no lo sea, primero porque, como le pasa a Totor, no comprendo (y quizá la inmensa mayoría de la población hispanohablante) la equivalencia que hacen los diccionarios, el DRAE incluído, prepotente = muy poderoso (aunque también da otros significados). Segundo, porque parece contradictorio: pre-potente, o sea, antes de ser potente, que no es potente en realidad, sólo quiere aparentar que lo es, pero en cambio los lingüistas lo igualan a "todopoderoso". Tercero, porque me parece casi blasfemo.

En resumen: que OK que es la traducción, pero que pese a ello no me da la gana poner esa palabra aunque sea la correcta, no me gusta. Por ello prefiero sustituirla por una muy breve frase, como por ejemplo una de las que propone Gévy, o la mía de "qui fait étalage de son pouvoir".

Por otra parte, ¿hubiese sido correcto traducir con "un journal tout-puissant"? (Aunque no me guste.) Me parece que por ejemplo se puede decir "un policier tout-puissant", pues algo similar a esto oí una vez en un informativo de la televisión francesa.
-


----------



## Gévy

Hola Domtom,

Un journal peut-être tout-puissant, bien entendu ! Il suffit qu'il fasse et défasse le monde à sa guise et il sera tout-puissant. 

Pas de problème d'emploi quant au côté lingüistique.

Bisous

Gévy


----------



## Domtom

-


Gévy said:


> Un journal peut-être tout-puissant, bien entendu ! Il suffit qu'il fasse et défasse le monde à sa guise et il sera tout-puissant.
> 
> Pas de problème d'emploi quant au côté lingüistique.


 
O sea, que un periódico (o un policía, etc.) es "tout-puissant" porque, de tener éxito con su modo chulesco de actuar, tendrá poder.

Por otra parte, una palabra extranjera nos puede chocar, para nuestra mentalidad, pero cada lengua tiene su criterio o su historia sobre una palabra particular.

Por ello, debo aceptar "c'est un journal tout-puissant" en el texto que traduje.

Muy instructivo, gracias a vosotras y a todos.
-

NOTA: no puse el motivo de la edición de mi anterior post. Nada, corregí una palabra, que estaba mal dactilografiada.
-


----------



## Yul

Personellement, je n'hésiterais pas à employer ici le mot "redoutable" pour un tel journal.
Yul


----------



## Domtom

-
Redoutable, temible. Sí. Está bien. Sí, es un diario temible, nudofóbico (recuérdese el contexto, ver el primer post). Del mismo modo que un racista o un xenófobo puede hacer pasar miedo a un inmigrante que tenga la desgracia de cruzarse con él.

Gracias, Yul.
-


----------



## totor

Domtom said:


> Tercero, porque me parece casi blasfemo.



Coincido contigo, Domtom.

Yo no soy traductor "al" sino "del" francés, y por lo tanto nunca me enfrenté a esa situación (y tampoco, si vamos al caso, a la situación inversa), pero me llama poderosamente la atención, primero, como ya lo expresé, que los diccionarios traduzcan *prepotente* por *tout-puissant*, y segundo, que no exista en francés una palabra equivalente a *prepotente*.

En todo caso, al buen giro propuesto por Gévy, yo le agregaría una palabrita, que a mi juicio nos instala más en lo que realmente significa el término:

*qui fait étalage arbitraire de son pouvoir*.

No termina de convencerme, pero se acerca.


----------



## Domtom

-


totor said:


> me llama poderosamente la atención, primero, como ya lo expresé, que los diccionarios traduzcan *prepotente* por *tout-puissant*, y segundo, que no exista en francés una palabra equivalente a *prepotente*.
> 
> En todo caso, al buen giro propuesto por Gévy, yo le agregaría una palabrita, que a mi juicio nos instala más en lo que realmente significa el término:
> 
> *qui fait étalage arbitraire de son pouvoir*.
> 
> No termina de convencerme, pero se acerca.


 
1) Sí que parece razonablemente raro que el DRAE diga que prepotente es todopoderoso y el Gran Larousse diga que prepotente = tout-puissant.

2) Tu arreglo me parece bueno como definición en general, pero ya en particular sobre mi texto, me parece "pesado", ya empieza a ser demasiadas palabras. Yo creo que simplemente diciendo a la gente, _"miren, ese diario hace alarde de su poder, debido a la sistemática nudofobia que muestra"_ (1), la gente ya entiende.


(1) Al salir todos los días, el diario puede escribir a menudo en contra del desnudo en público y así lo hace, cuando de hecho no tiene derecho puesto que el desnudo es legal, pero en cambio se mofa de él una y otra vez, dice lo que no es, acusa a quienes quieren ir desnudos de esto y lo otro, no siendo imparciales y calumniando, y se aprovechan de que no puedes querellarte con ellos porque es muy costoso y supone también una gran pérdida de tiempo.


Gracias, Totor
-


----------



## josepbadalona

lo que dije de "omnipotent" era refiriéndome al libro de Quino en el que hace juego con la palabra "potente" y procuraba encontrar en francés una palabra de la misma raíz.
ahora bien, si buscas la intención en vez de la raíz, en efecto tienes que recurrir a otras palabras que la expresen...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,



Domtom said:


> Segundo, porque parece contradictorio: pre-potente, o sea, antes de ser potente, que no es potente en realidad, sólo quiere aparentar que lo es, pero en cambio los lingüistas lo igualan a "todopoderoso". Tercero, porque me parece casi blasfemo.


 
_Prepotente_ no significa _antes de ser potente_ sino: _ser potente antes que los demás_. 
Tienes la misma construcción y significado en _prépondérant_: que "pesa" antes que los demás, más que los demás.
En el caso de un periódico es el que lleva la voz cantante y hace y deshace en la vida política del país, manipula la opinión pública.

En francés suena completamente normal, y me parece "normal" que la RAE ponga _todopoderoso_ como primera definición (Pero claro, porque es la definición conocía del francés).

Personalmente no veo blasfemo ninguno ya que la realidad es así: hay hombres y mujeres (pocas, lo sé  ) más poderosos que los demás en cualquier sociedad y/o en cualquier nación.

Au revoir, hasta luego
*EDIT. *Tanto en español como en francés, se necesita una mayúscula a El Todopoderoso (Le Tout puissant) para tener una alusión religiosa. Es como si tienes hermanos y no pronunciaras nunca las palabras _nuestro padre_ para no confundir con _Nuestro Padre_. La diferencia, sobre todo por escrito está clara.


----------



## Domtom

-


Outsider said:


> ¿prepotente = _arrogant_?


 
Altanero o soberbio como definición RAE de arrogante, se dicen igual en español y francés: arrogante, arrogant(e), respectivamente.

Prepotente, dice el DRAE literalmente lo siguiente: (Del latín praepôtens). adj. Más poderoso que otros, o muy poderoso. U.t.c.s. // 2. Que abusa de su poder o que hace alarde de él. U.t.c.s.

No son sinónimos, pero hay una relación: uno puede abusar de su poder movido por su arrogancia.
-


----------



## Outsider

Domtom said:


> Prepotente, dice el DRAE literalmente lo siguiente: (Del latín praepôtens). adj. Más poderoso que otros, o muy poderoso. U.t.c.s. // *2. Que abusa de su poder o que hace alarde de él. U.t.c.s.*


En este caso, es la tercera definición que interesa. _Tout-puissant_ no quiere decir eso.


----------



## Domtom

-


Outsider said:


> En este caso, es la tercera definición que interesa. _Tout-puissant_ no quiere decir eso.


 
Y por eso me limité a tomar dicha 3ª definición y traducirla literalmente, en vez de poner "tout-puissant".
-

-


Domtom said:


> -
> Remerciements (par ordre alphabétique) : Gévy, Rocamadour, Totor.
> -


 
Añado: Cintia&Martine, Josepbadalona, Outsider, Yul.
-


----------



## Gévy

¿Entonces, qué hacemos con "divino","salvador"...? 

Vamos, vamos, no limitemos las palabras a uno solo de sus sentidos y el más restringido, además. Si viniese siempre con mayúscula y como sustantivo, vale. Pero no era el caso. En francés, desde luego, nadie vería blasfemia en ello. ¿Diferencia de culturas ? Será.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

¿*Prepotente = omnipotente*, Gévy? ¿Y cuando es la *única* traducción que da el Larousse de la palabra?

O los que hicieron el diccionario no tienen la menor idea de lo que significa la palabra (en cuyo caso mejor hubiera sido no traducirla), o se fumaron un porrito cuando lo redactaron.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor,

Ningún diccionario es perfecto, que yo sepa.  Y cuando no hay un término exacto que se pueda dar como equivalencia en otro idioma, hay que acercarse lo más posible. Hmmmmmmmmmm...

Prepotente tiene el sentido de omnipotente, sí, es una de sus acepciones.

Por derivación el empleo pasó a ser : que abusa de su poder. Y luego a arrogante.

Me parece bastante lógica la secuencia.

¿A ver, dónde está el problema linguístico? Esto pasa con todas las palabras que usamos, si no estaríamos hablando aún en latín todos. 

No sé, a mí me gusta que las palabras evolucionen, se tuerzan y se renuevan, adquieran nuevos matices.

Lo cierto, es que no hemos sido más listos que los diccionarios, nada hemos aportado que revolucione la traducción de la palabra en cuestión.  

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

La traduction exacte de _prepotente_ es: prépotent.
Si en español tiene el matiz añadido de _arrogante_, no le podemos hacer nada.
Digo que añadido porque la RAE lo da en segunda acepción (aunque ignoro por completo cuál es el criterio a la hora de ordenar las definiciones).

Al ser _prépotent_ una palabra que no se usa ya demasiado en francés, el Larousse, ya que de él se trata, "informa" a sus lectores del significado más parecido. Ahí demuestra su dinamismo y su adaptación al lenguaje.
Si bien en español se puede tachar a alguien de prepotente para poner en evidencia su actitud arrogante, está claro en el ejemplo que nos ocupa que el periódico sí tiene ese poder de cambiar mentalidades o como ya dije antes, de manipular la opinión pública.
En francés, se hablará más fácilmente de _la prépotence, du pouvoir absolu, de la toute puissance d´un journal ou d´un groupe financier_. Pero, al haber caído en desuso _prépotant_, no tendremos más remedio que utilizar tout puissant (Sin mayúsculas, con lo cual NO hay confusión posible).

Después de documentarme les puedo decir que en el Corpus de la Drae la segunda acepción de _prepotente_ aparece sólamente como voz oral al principio dl siglo XIX: 5 veces contra 28 en su acepción original.
Y que la segunda definición no aparece en la DRAE hasta la edición de 1985.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## lazarus1907

El diccionario Manuel Seco añade en su diccionario descriptivo de español actual, a la acepción normal, una con un matiz despectivo que define como «que trata de imponerse mediante la intimidación o la fuerza», que el el sentido con el que más se usa hoy día en general en España.

La segunda acepción de la palabra según la RAE («abuso o larde de poder»), parecida, pero no idéntica a la que indica el señor Seco, se incluyó por primera vez en la versión de 1985. En todas las versiones anteriores (1984 y anteriores) solo se recogía la acepción de «Muy poderoso, o más poderoso».


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> Al ser _prépotent_ una palabra que no se usa ya demasiado en francés, el Larousse, ya que de él se trata, "informa" a sus lectores del significado más parecido. Ahí demuestra su dinamismo y su adaptación al lenguaje.



Hay un par de cosas que no puedo entender muy bien.

1) por qué no se usa *prépotent* y sí *prépotence*;

2) (y disculpen que insista) qué tiene que ver *prépotent* con *tout-puissant*;

y eso para no hablar de 3) *"informa" a sus lectores del significado más parecido. Ahí demuestra su dinamismo y su adaptación al lenguaje*. Discúlpame, Martine, pero no termino de entender de qué dinamismo y adaptación al lenguaje es una muestra esta situación específica.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

totor said:


> 1) por qué no se usa *prépotent* y sí *prépotence*;


Es la vida normal de las palabras Totor. ¿Por qué a un momento dado una palabra ya no significa nada en la mente colectiva? NO LO SË.


totor said:


> 2) (y disculpen que insista) qué tiene que ver *prépotent* con *tout-puissant*;


Me acabo de leer todo el Corpus y todas las frases en las que se emplea esta palabra se refiere a reyes o familiares o naciones, de verdad potentes, poderosos o más poderosos que los demás..


totor said:


> y eso para no hablar de 3) *"informa" a sus lectores del significado más parecido. Ahí demuestra su dinamismo y su adaptación al lenguaje*. Discúlpame, Martine, pero no termino de entender de qué dinamismo y adaptación al lenguaje es una muestra esta situación específica.


 
Pues, eso, si traduces directamente _prepotente_ por _prépotent_, no te va a entender nadie actualmente.
_Prépotent_ está en el Trésor, pero no lo encuentras en el Littré, ni en le Robert, ni en el wikidictionnaire, ni en el diccionario de TV5, ni tampoco en el Larousse francés. El Trésor no es un diccionario actualizado.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Domtom

-
Soy consciente de que la palabra _todopoderoso_ o la de _tout-puissant_ no tiene por qué pertenecer, de un modo obligatorio, al lenguaje religioso.

Lo único que quería decir es que (y no sé muy bien por qué), lo encuentro un poco chocante decir por ejemplo _un journal tout-puissant._ Lo encuentro chocante no necesariamente porque en nuestra cultura cristianizada se nos ha dicho que Dios es Todopoderoso, más aún, EL Todopoderoso. Sino también porque, en la frase con la que abrí este hilo, no me parece que el periódico ese sea ya todopoderoso, sino que de momento trata de serlo. En efecto, en ese mismo texto se dice:

_en un intento de intervenir en el acontecimiento político, como hacía un magnate de la prensa de los EEUU hasta que finalmente consiguió una supuesta liberación de Cuba._

_tout en essayant d’intervenir dans le jeu politique, à la manière d’un magnat de la presse des EEUU, qui, finalement, a réussi une supposée libération de Cuba._

Por consiguiente, el periódico intenta ser todopoderoso, intenta intervenir en el juego político, y hacerse poderoso como lo fue una parte de la prensa de los EEUU, que consiguió una supuesta liberación de Cuba. Por supuesto que el periódico nudofóbico puede llegar a ser todopoderoso, si sigue publicando como lo hace, cada semana, una noticia falseando la realidad de lo que quiere notificar. De hecho, ya en parte, alguna vez se ha salido con la suya, haciendo efectivamente creer a políticos destacados cosas que no son ciertas en relación al desnudo en público, el cual la realidad es que es legal en España. Podría conseguir que la gente toda terminara creyendo lo que no es: que el desnudo, aunque sea en cualquier playa, parque o calle, es ilegal y que quien lo defienda es un perverso. Cuando lo haya conseguido, sabré que es todopoderoso, pero mientras, no.

Por eso, yo en español pondría

_Nos parece un diario *prepotente*, totalmente nudofóbico, que hace tiempo que echa leña al fuego, en un intento de intervenir en el acontecimiento político, como hacía un magnate de la prensa de los EEUU hasta que finalmente consiguió una supuesta liberación de Cuba._

Pondría _prepotente_ porque aunque es cierto que el DRAE define esta palabra como _todopoderoso_, también la define como _que abusa de su poder o hace alarde de él._

Ahora bien, para traducir al francés, parece ser, por los diccionarios, que debo poner _tout-puissant_. Entonces yo, pese a que es lo que hay que poner, tengo miedo de dar la idea, al lector francés o español, es igual, de un diario todopoderoso, cuando, como ya he explicado, aparte de no ser Dios (esto de hecho es para mí lo de menos) no ha conseguido aún plenamente su objetivo (de ahí que yo me pensaba que el _pre_ de _prepotente_ significaba _antes de_).

Por eso yo me decidí por poner

_Il nous paraît un journal *qui fait étalage de son pouvoir* ; totalement nudephobique ; il y a longtemps qu’il jette de l’huile sur le feu, tout en essayant d’intervenir dans le jeu politique, à la manière d’un magnat de la presse des EEUU, qui, finalement, a réussi une supposée libération de Cuba._

O también hubiese puesto _qui abuse de son pouvoir_ (ça revient au même).

Pero, concluyendo, reconozco que si en francés es _tout-puissant_, pues es _tout-puissant_, y punto. Debo poner

_Il nous paraît un journal *tout-puissant* ; totalement nudephobique ; il y a longtemps qu’il jette de l’huile sur le feu, tout en essayant d’intervenir dans le jeu politique, à la manière d’un magnat de la presse des EEUU, qui, finalement, a réussi une supposée libération de Cuba._

Otra cosa es que semánticamente _tout-puissant _y_ qui fait étalage_ (o qui abuse)_ de son pouvoir_ sean lo mismo. Pero reconozco que hay que dar una sola palabra si ésta existe, como es el caso.

Existen otros ejemplos: los franceses dicen: « ces policiers se sont montrés tout-puissants. » Y no pasa nada. Otra cosa es el discurso de que en realidad no es todopoderoso aquel que pega golpes de porra sin motivo alguno a la gente indefensa, sino que son todo lo contrario, unos cobardes, pero esto sería un discurso totalmente diferente y ajeno a la finalidad de este foro.

Perdón por el tocho.

Salud,

Lluís, alias Domtom


----------



## totor

Domtom said:


> Por eso yo me decidí por poner
> 
> _Il nous paraît un journal *qui fait étalage de son pouvoir* ; totalement nudephobique ; il y a longtemps qu’il jette de l’huile sur le feu, tout en essayant d’intervenir dans le jeu politique, à la manière d’un magnat de la presse des EEUU, qui, finalement, a réussi une supposée libération de Cuba._
> 
> O también hubiese puesto _qui abuse de son pouvoir_ (ça revient au même).



Hasta aquí estoy contigo, Lluís, y me parece totalmente innecesario poner *tout-puissant* cuando esas dos opciones son más gráficas y responden y sobre todo *respetan* más el original.


----------



## rocamadour

Hola Domtom! 
Te agradezco de habernos puesto al día de tu resolución final. Éste ha sido un thread extremamente interesante.
(Y pensar que hay quien dice que hoy en día el trabajo del traductor es fácil! )


----------



## totor

rocamadour said:


> Te agradezco de habernos puesto al día de tu resolución final.



Ahora que me doy cuenta, no nos has puesto al día, Lluís.

¿Qué has puesto, lo que *decidiste* poner o lo que *debes* poner?


----------



## Domtom

-


totor said:


> Ahora que me doy cuenta, no nos has puesto al día, Lluís.
> 
> ¿Qué has puesto, lo que *decidiste* poner o lo que *debes* poner?


 
Lo preguntas en función de estas palabras mías:



> Por eso yo me decidí por poner
> 
> _Il nous paraît un journal *qui fait étalage de son pouvoir* ; totalement nudephobique ; il y a longtemps qu’il jette de l’huile sur le feu, tout en essayant d’intervenir dans le jeu politique, à la manière d’un magnat de la presse des EEUU, qui, finalement, a réussi une supposée libération de Cuba._
> 
> O también hubiese puesto _qui abuse de son pouvoir_ (ça revient au même).
> 
> Pero, concluyendo, reconozco que si en francés es _tout-puissant_, pues es _tout-puissant_, y punto. Debo poner
> 
> _Il nous paraît un journal *tout-puissant* ; totalement nudephobique ; il y a longtemps qu’il jette de l’huile sur le feu, tout en essayant d’intervenir dans le jeu politique, à la manière d’un magnat de la presse des EEUU, qui, finalement, a réussi une supposée libération de Cuba._


 
Mi respuesta: pondré _qui fait étalage de son pouvoir_, o, con algo menos de probabilidad, _qui abuse de son pouvoir_.

¿Que no paro de contradecirme? ¡Por supuesto! Pero somos así los seres humanos.

Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Leyendo tus explicaciones:
-1- ya entiendo porque no te gusta tout puissant  
-2- veo una contradicción. 
Por una parte entiendo porque con _prepotente_ te estás refiriendo solamente a la segunda acepción de la RAE.
Lo que significa que, para ti, este periódico hace alarde de un poder que NO tiene (no tiene pero le gustaría). Así que creo que en francés no podrás decir tampoco : faire étalage de son pouvoir, ni abuser de son pouvoir, ya que al parecer este poder no es tal y en este caso ni se puede _étaler_ ni _abuser_.

Tendrás que modificar tu frase como (por ejemplo):
- _À nos yeux/d´après nous_ (si hablas en nombre de alguna asociación) _il s´agit d´un journal __prétencieux_ (o algunos de los sinónimos: entre los cuales se encuentra _arrogant_  )
- _intrigant_ (que da la idea de la voluntad de manipular la opinión pública y la clase política)
- _comminatoire_ (que amenaza para intimidar) _qui se voudrait influent... (_ou qui_ se prétend_ si utilizas_ arrogant)_

De momento, esto.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Siento haberme perdido esta discusión pero, aunque ya sea tarde, quisiera indicar que, en francés, existe la palabra *prépotent*.


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> Así que creo que en francés no podrás decir tampoco : faire étalage de son pouvoir, ni abuser de son pouvoir, ya que al parecer este poder no es tal y en este caso ni se puede _étaler_ ni _abuser_



No estoy de acuerdo, Martine.

Primero porque el original es *prepotente*, y segundo porque sólo puede serlo alguien que tiene un poder, por pequeño que fuere.

Y precisamente ésa, a mi juicio, es la actitud del prepotente. Alguien que no está seguro de lo que es y cree que si se muestra haciendo *étalage de son pouvoir*, va a lograr lo que de otro modo no lograría.


----------



## Domtom

-


Cintia&Martine said:


> Leyendo tus explicaciones:
> -1- ya entiendo porque no te gusta tout puissant
> -2- veo una contradicción.
> Por una parte entiendo porque con _prepotente_ te estás refiriendo solamente a la segunda acepción de la RAE.
> Lo que significa que, para ti, este periódico hace alarde de un poder que NO tiene (no tiene pero le gustaría).


 
No hay contradicción, porque aunque es cierto que al decir _que hace alarde o abusa de su poder _yo ya estoy reconociendo en ese periódico un poder, no es el mismo poder. De momento, el diario está haciendo uso, mejor dicho, abuso, de su poder, del que tiene de momento. Su poder de ahora: él puede escribir cada día, lo que quiera, destacar la opinión de su director más que la de cualquier otra persona, etc. Pero ese otro poder al que aspira, llegar a influir tanto en la opinión pública y en los políticos que nos mandan hasta el punto de que la desnudez deje de ser un derecho constitucional, aún no lo tiene, por lo que todavía no es todopoderoso.



Cintia&Martine said:


> Leyendo tus explicaciones:
> -2- veo una contradicción.
> Por una parte entiendo porque con _prepotente_ te estás refiriendo solamente a la segunda acepción de la RAE.
> Lo que significa que, para ti, este periódico hace alarde de un poder que NO tiene (no tiene pero le gustaría). Así que creo que en francés no podrás decir tampoco : faire étalage de son pouvoir, ni abuser de son pouvoir, ya que al parecer este poder no es tal y en este caso ni se puede _étaler_ ni _abuser_.
> 
> Tendrás que modificar tu frase como (por ejemplo):
> - _À nos yeux/d´après nous_ (si hablas en nombre de alguna asociación) _il s´agit d´un journal __prétencieux_ (o algunos de los sinónimos: entre los cuales se encuentra _arrogant_  )
> - _intrigant_ (que da la idea de la voluntad de manipular la opinión pública y la clase política)
> - _comminatoire_ (que amenaza para intimidar) _qui se voudrait influent... (_ou qui_ se prétend_ si utilizas_ arrogant)_
> 
> De momento, esto.


 
Este 2º aspecto de tu respuesta, lo encuentro interesante y me instruye. Se trata de las expresiones correctas para señalar a aquel que abusa o alardea de un poder que de hecho no tiene. Y todos esos matices que das: prétencieux, intrigant, comminatoire, arrogant... (Bueno, más o menos matizadamente sinónimos o quizá perfectamente sinónimas equivalentes la una de la otra; es algo que me lo tengo que estudiar detenidamente aún.)

Gracias, Martine.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Creo que hemos pasado por alto la existencia y el significado de la palabra prépotent sobre la que me gustaría insistir: *Qui dispose d'un pouvoir absolu et abusif *(según el Trésor).


----------



## Domtom

-
No hace falta disponerlo (o tenerlo, más bien diríamos en español), VíctorPérez, basta con "alardearlo". Bueno, bueno, por supuesto que desde la lengua española, en el francés por lo que me dices no es así, y lógicamente lo respeto porque aquí sí que ya no puedo hacer nada: si es la definición, es la definición, y punto. En lo único que podemos discutir es en las traducciones, no en las definiciones, que son más axiomáticas digamos.

Y tampoco hace falta que sea absoluto, puede ser relativo.

_-_



totor said:


> Hasta aquí estoy contigo, Lluís, y me parece totalmente innecesario poner *tout-puissant* cuando esas dos opciones son más gráficas y responden y sobre todo *respetan* más el original.


 
Razón no te falta, Totor:_ “Traducir bien exige que se interprete de manera exacta el original y que se exprese lo interpretado con precisión y en un tono ajustado al del autor.”_ (1). (El subrayado es mío.)



El inconveniente de traducir poniendo *tout-puissant *, lo podemos ilustrar mediante la siguiente anécdota:

Llamemos Espartaco (de E, español) al hispanohablante que traduce al francés. Y llamemos François (de F, francés) al francófono que traduce al español.

a) Espartaco traduce (erróneamente según Totor y yo mismo) poniendo *tout-puissant.*
b) François se encuentra con este texto, ya en francés.
c) François le gusta el texto y traduce para un amigo hispanohablante (François desconoce el original en español) el texto. No sabe cómo se dice tout-puissant en español, lo consulta y el diccionario le da *todopoderoso.*
d) François pone, pues, *todopoderoso* (o* omnipotente *, es igual).


El resultado final es que los lectores hispanohablantes que desconozcan el original y lean la traducción desde el francés, adquirirán una idea distorsionada de la frase, con lo que el autor original se enfadará.


Cuando digo que el diccionario bilingüe le dará solamente como traducción *todopoderoso* , no me invento nada, al menos para uno de ellos (los otros no lo sé). En él, todo lo que vemos es:

*tout-puissant, tout-puissante* _adj& s _todopoderoso, sa ; omnipotente.
*◊* Tout-Puissant _m _le Tout-Puissant, el Todopoderoso, Dios.
*□ OBSERV* pl *tout-puissants, toutes-puissantes.*
FUENTE : (2)



Otra razón que justifica poner una breve definición (de más de una palabra, pues al parecer nadie de los que participamos en este debate estamos seguros de que exista una de una sola palabra) lo más precisa posible escrita en francés pero que lo que defina sea la palabra española _*prepotente*_ , es la siguiente: En el mismo diccionario bilingüe mencionado, vemos (y es todo lo que vemos):

*prepotente* _adj _tout-puissant, toute-puissante (muy poderoso).
FUENTE : (3)

Cuando Larousse pone entre paréntesis “muy poderoso", lo que nos está diciendo es lo siguiente: _“¡Ojo, señores! Lo de que prepotente = tout-puissant es sólo para la primera acepción de entre las diferentes definiciones que el DRAE da de “prepotente”.” _Si_ *tout-puissant* _tradujese _*prepotente* _en otra acepción , ya nos lo avisaría dentro del paréntesis. Por experiencia sé que el Larousse siempre obra así.

Nótese que Larousse da la traducción de *prepotente *nada más que en una de las acepciones, y que para la segunda y última acepción de la DRAE (_que hace alarde..., _y que es la que está en mente del autor original) no nos da nada... ¿No será debido a que, sencillamente, no existe la palabra en francés que lo traduzca? Probablemente, en cuyo caso queda justificado que haya buscado sustituciones, aun semánticas (más de una palabra). Otro asunto es si esta mi sustitución es afortunada o con un matiz de error.

Finalmente, a ver si al final no se podrá traducir ni en una sola palabra ni en una tira de palabras. ¡Hey! ¡Que también existe una solución para esos casos! ¿Qué solución? Pues que se deja la palabra en su original, sin traducir, y se le pone un asterisco o un numerito, o sea, se remite a nota de pie de página, que diga: "Mot espagnol qui signifie bla... bla... NdT." No bromeo, a veces se hace. Vamos, que quedaría así: 

_« Il nous paraît un journal _*prepotente* *_, totalment nudephobique ; il y a long temps qu’il jette de l’huile sur le feu… »_



FUENTES:


(1).- GUY ROCHEL, MARÍA NIEVES POZAS ORTEGA : *Dificultades gramaticales de la traducción al francés. *Ariel Lenguas Modernas, Barcelona, 2001, primera edición. 266 páginas. Página 5.


(2).- RAMÓN GARCÍA-PELAYO Y GROSS, JEAN TESTAS y colaboradores: *Grand Dictionnaire Espagnol-Français Français-Espagnol. *Larousse-Bordas, Paris 1998, segunda edición. (14 + 850 + 62 + 716) páginas. Página 673 de la segunda mitad.


(3).- RAMÓN GARCÍA-PELAYO Y GROSS, JEAN TESTAS y colaboradores: *Grand Dictionnaire Espagnol-Français Français-Espagnol. *Larousse-Bordas, Paris 1998, segunda edición. (14 + 850 + 62 + 716) páginas. Página 654 de la primera mitad.

_-_


----------



## totor

De cualquier manera, Lluís, no te olvides que existe la palabra *prépotent*, como dijo Víctor y anteriormente Martine.

Pero seguro que nadie la conoce, ni los filólogos  , porque de otro modo la hubieran puesto en primer lugar en la definición.

O tal vez la conozcan pero nadie la use, o no les guste la palabra, vaya a saber.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...

Sí se usa Totor, pero sólo en la primera acepción de la definición que da la RAE. 
Es decir hablando de gente que tienen un poder real/ de verdad "los que cortan el bacalao): en política para dirigentes o muy allegados; en economía para empresas o sus dirigentes (multinacionales); en arte para artistas mayores y reconocidos  (los que marcan las tendencias de la moda)...

El francés ignora la segunda definición del _Prepotente_ español. De allí todo este hilo y las dudas de Domtom.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> Sí se usa Totor, pero sólo en la primera acepción de la definición que da la RAE.



Ah, pues entonces entendí todo mal. Yo pensé que directamente no se usaba por x razones. Ahora me queda claro  .


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cintia&Martine said:


> Re...
> Sí se usa Totor, pero sólo en la primera acepción de la definición que da la RAE.
> Es decir hablando de gente que tienen un poder real/ de verdad "los que cortan el bacalao): en política para dirigentes o muy allegados; en economía para empresas o sus dirigentes (multinacionales); en arte para artistas mayores y reconocidos (los que marcan las tendencias de la moda)...
> *El francés ignora la segunda definición del Prepotente español.* De allí todo este hilo y las dudas de Domtom.
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
Bueno, quizá el problema está en que se usa poco pero la acepción existe: _Qui dispose d'un pouvoir absolu et *abusif*_ (según, una vez más, el Trésor).


----------

